

There is only one mode, and it is Secure - MattJ100
http://iang.org/ssl/h3_there_is_only_one_mode_and_it_is_secure.html

======
MattJ100
Grigg's other writings are also worth a read:
[http://iang.org/ssl/hn_hypotheses_in_secure_protocol_design....](http://iang.org/ssl/hn_hypotheses_in_secure_protocol_design.html)

But for me, this is the one that stands above the others. It's such a common
problem that people only seem to add in security where they think it matters,
whereas a system is only as secure as its weakest point.

